# Cooking over an open fire?



## squeezy (May 2, 2007)

Must have worked as a line cook at some time.....


----------



## smokincowboy (May 2, 2007)

GIT-R-DONE  now that there is funny I don't care who ya are


----------



## domn8_ion (May 2, 2007)

Someone has a big family.


----------



## pigcicles (May 2, 2007)

Necessity is the mother of all inventions... Paul's Baker's Dozen Sausage Roaster  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin & Roastin


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

newspapers on a park bench with a lawn rake! ROFL


----------

